

Redis or: How I learned to stop worrying and love the unstable version - danmaz74
http://blog.hashtagify.me/2011/06/19/redis-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-unstable-version/

======
void_star
This should be titled "how I learned to stop worrying about memory
fragmentation and love jemalloc."

On a slightly more serious note, jemalloc is a pretty incredible piece of
systems software. If you're experiencing issues with memory fragmentation or
lock contention in malloc(3) it's definitely worth looking at.

~~~
sehugg
Looks like there's also a Redis 2.2-jemalloc branch. Good to know.

